
Covid-19 Dashboard (asking for feedback) - tomger
https://iterator.us/covid/
======
curlypaul924
There are lots of dashboards out there right now, so if you're going to make a
new one, make sure it stands out from the others in some way.

I like that you have the percent increase/decrease for each metric. That's
relatively unique. Many dashboards focus on the number of new cases or the
number of new cases per capita. The percent increase is an important number,
because (assuming adequate testing) it tells you how fast the virus is
spreading.

Some suggestions:

I would suggest adding a label for the time frame, i.e. is new deaths in NY
down 89% in the last week or the last month?

There's no label on the Y-axis, so it's not obvious whether it starts at zero
or some other baseline. I would suggest y-axis labels, but obviously you've
omitted them to reduce clutter.

Is the smoothed-out line a 7-day rolling average, or some other smoothing
function? It would be useful to know.

Including a full two months of data makes it harder to see changes in the last
28 or 14 days. I would suggest adding a way to adjust the scale, perhaps a
button at the top to switch between 60-day, 28-day, and 14-day views.

Rt.live includes events such as lockdown/reopening/etc, and does so cleanly.
That would be a nice addition here too. I'm not sure what data source is used
for those dates.

Do you follow flowingdata.com? You can find lots of good advice there for
visualization best practices.

~~~
tomger
This is great feedback! I'm going to start with adding a way to change the
time range.

I checked out Rt.live and flowingdata.com. Super helpful.

Things I couldn't find in other tools: \- As an expat I want Countries + US
States in one view. \- Get a quick understanding if I can travel to certain
areas and how my friends and family are doing. \- Minimize noise and anxiety:
only show places I'm interested in + no other news.

[https://www.covidexitstrategy.org/](https://www.covidexitstrategy.org/) is
doing a great job condensing information.

